# How long until they lose the high pitched screech for a bark?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ruby has had this wimpy little shriek for a bark since she came home, I'm assuming all puppies have it. It was cute at first but know it goes right through me and pierces my brain every time she wants something or is being fussy. 

How old were your puppies when they lost the baby bark and got their deep shepherd bark? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Both Onyx(female) and Karlo(male) had deep barks even as pups. The prey bark was even deeper than normal. Some dogs never lose that shrieky tone & some never sound high pitched. When Onyx gets really excited her bark gets shrilly/ but its more of a frustration bark, not prey driven.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Both Onyx(female) and Karlo(male) had deep barks even as pups. The prey bark was even deeper than normal. *Some dogs never lose that shrieky tone & some never sound high pitched.* When Onyx gets really excited her bark gets shrilly/ but its more of a frustration bark, not prey driven.


Id have to agree with this, Diesel never had a "shrill/shriek" tone/bark, it was always quite deep.. Penny on the other hand sounds like nails on a chalk board lol, Im hoping she will lose it eventually but she is only 4 months old so probably wont be for a few months yet... Pennys brother always has a deep bark, and Diesels brother always had a high pitched bark, so its different for every dog


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Charlie whined but he never had a shrill bark. He's had his "big boy" bark since about 6 weeks, he just whined before then.​


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans never was shrill, either.
His bark got even deeper and more "means-business" after 8 months.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine hardly ever barks using her deep bark, but when she does we are amazed at how she sounds. She does bark when she plays and its not deep, but not a shriek either. She has probably 3-4 different barks, so she keeps us pretty entertained.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My Kaos always had the deep bark even as a puppy. My new puppy Havoc has the puppy bark. Guessing he will grow out of it. I had a GSD Baron growing up that always had a wimpy bark even as an adult......


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo is three and still has the shrill pocket-dog bark. He'll bark deeply when someone comes to the house, but if it's my husband (or me) coming in, it turns to screeching


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cody (3 yrs) still has a shrill bark he mainly uses when trying to get our other dog to play with him. big boy bark for noises he hears outside and for the "speak" command


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Fade2Black said:


> My Kaos always had the deep bark even as a puppy. My new puppy Havoc has the puppy bark. Guessing he will grow out of it. I had a GSD Baron growing up that always had a wimpy bark even as an adult......


Wimpy is okay with me as long as it doesn't stay as high pitched. I swear it makes my ears ring for ten minutes after 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is a whiner, she only barks when frustrated- like being told to stay in the cage with the door open, or other dogs not playing. But when she does bark its a deep bark for a 14 week old.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther has his high pitch bark to play (only used towards my husband) and I've only heard his big boy voice a small number of times towards the neighbors dog when she's not being friendly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma never lost it. I also posted asking when she might lose it lmao. She has different barks for different situations. Deep if she thinks something serious is going on, high pitched when excited. It kills me!


----------

